# Hidden Kingdom – The Arthurian Role-playing Game - Heraldry - 27 unique features Part 2 & 3



## Gene Riemenschneider (Dec 15, 2015)

*Hidden Kingdom – The Arthurian Role-playing Game - Heraldry - 27 unique features Part 2 & 3*

Hidden Kingdom – The Arthurian Role-playing Game - Heraldry  27 unique features Part 2 & 3

Heraldry is a big part of Arthurian Literature and the real life age of chivalry.  In Hidden Kingdom eachof the over 340 Characters that is included in the game and taken from Arthurian Literature all have their own coat of arms.   
Not only is this a colorful aspect of the game it ads a certain element of strategy.  It can be very important to know what another knights Coat of Arms looks like.  No sense charging down on Lancelot with a Battle Lance if you don't have to.  Of course some knights will trade shields with other knights so they cannot be recognized.  Even Lancelot would do this so he could get a fight.  
In addition to Heraldry for each knight there is a guide explaining the terms used in Heraldry and how to make a shield with appropriate Heraldry.
Hidden Kingdom is 200 pages of fun on this is just one of the many things it has to offer.  Please check usout at Kickstart – including our other great post and updates.


----------

